# Peptides in Thailand ?



## andee (Mar 16, 2012)

whats the craic

Anyone familiar with the legality/availability of Peptides in thailand/BKK ? not really interested in aas/gear .

What about importing it, ordering off a site then getting it delivered via DHL ?

I wont be bringing it in on my person as Id rather avoid a stay in the Bangkok Hilton.

Im heading back there for a month or two soon, to chill out on one of the islands, found a nice little gym and would love some peptides to go along with it.... mt2/ghrp2/modgrf...

Cheers,


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

andee said:


> whats the craic
> 
> Anyone familiar with the legality/availability of Peptides in thailand/BKK ? not really interested in aas/gear .
> 
> ...


why cant you just order some over here? theres plenty of sites that sell them, as there not a banned substance as they are for research purposes.


----------



## andee (Mar 16, 2012)

im just not too keen on carrying anything through customs there, knowing my luck ill get some customs agent on a power trip , i dont think id get too far telling him my small vials of ghrp2 labeled powder for research purposes only lol. I know theryre not illegal but id rather not risk it.

and after thailand ill be heading home to new zealand, our customs are ****** ! no way id get them through , just wanted some stuff whilst I was over there.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Wouldnt get peps from thailand mate honestly.

Plenty of places that you can get them legit, southern research co.


----------

